# Name This Fish



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

Caught this about 7:30 this morning in a private lake. Is this the elusive walleye? If so it is my first ever. I let him go before I weighed or measured him. Doh!! I would guess about five pounds. What a great morning, bass were on, caught over a dozen. Biggest was two to three pound range.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Okay, I`ll name him Harvey.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

That is a saugeye. You can tell because it's darker then most wallleye. Plus i don't think there's any walleye in Southwest Ohio. But nice fish.


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

I was thinking Ronald or Sue. But you can call him what you like.


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

It is darker which is one indication of saugeye, however, there are some dark walleyes some could be in that area. I can not see the camo lines of the classical saugeye though. It is kind of a dark picture though. Tuff to tell unless You are there. I might lean toward saugeye also, but where are those camo lines? Inconclusive for me with that pic.


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

I do like Ronald. By the way nice fish!


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Looks like a Sauger to me...Saugeye are normally darker striped, camo like knightwinder said...too dark to be a walleye I would think....nice fish!

http://www.landbigfish.com/fish/fish.cfm?ID=33


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

You really can't tell from this shot. I don't believe it's a Sauger because there is a white spot on the bottom of the tail. That would also be a HUGE sauger since the state record is only 7.31 pounds. Without the pattern on the sides you need to see the dorsal fin bars to make a better I.D. The darkness doesn't really matter since Walleyes come in a wide range of colors. Remember, it sometimes takes DNA analysis to tell Saugeye from Walleye.

In any event it's a nice catch.

MC


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The prominent white tip on the tail says walleye to me, but saugeye also have a streak. Otherwise looks like a saugeye.


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

no, saugeye...... its mouth is to pointed to be a sogger


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

but I say walleye. I've caught 'eyes up north - WI, MN, Canada - that were every bit that dark. 

The sauger I've caught have a definite mottling on the sides AND if you spread the dorsal fin, the membrane between the spines is mottled. On the 'eyes, the membrane is all clear.

Nice fish, regardless 

I wanted to give him a clever name, too, but I'm not as swift as the other comedians....Darn it!


----------



## TommyV (Aug 31, 2005)

That is a walleye that someone stocked in that private lake. It's a nice fish. As stated in the previous post, this is identical to the walleye in Michigan, Canada, and Wisconsin.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

ill name it Winston after my dog.lol


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

I think it is a walleye folks


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

thought that was a walleye myself! caught about 5 saugeye today color patterns were totally different than that! and I thought the walleye had that white tip on its tail... now that you know they are in there you gotta wonder how many??


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

I would have to say that is a Walleye and I do know they can live this far south in fact they are stock in the lake at Armco Park and they do very well.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

its a walleye.its distictive white tip gives it away.sauger dont do well in siting water.saugeye dont have as white of tips on there tails either.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Saugeyes do have white tips on their tails. Also I'm stilll deciding because earlier this year I caught a very dark saugeye. But in this pic you cant see the camo.


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

peple of the perch said:


> ill name it Winston after my dog.lol


 perch or people, whenever I see you post I get a real kick out of your atavar. It is the best, not because I have a black cat and all. But because it looks like the cat in your atavar is about to speak or just did. I now picture you as a black cat 
who loves to fish and has a dog named winston. lol. I like that name you got as well. clever.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

peple of the perch said:


> ill name it Winston after my dog.lol


if yer dog is a black lab, its one of the biggest coinsidences in history because i have a black lab named winston

speaking of which, winston would be a good name for that fish.... it looks more civilized then other fish


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i had a dog, wich was a black lab, until he got hit buy a car. . but u got to love infared pics they all look so creepy. i did draw fangs on it though.


----------



## gdtii (Oct 31, 2005)

Walleye......


----------



## dig_doug_l (Jul 25, 2005)

Definitely Walleye. Come all you who said sauger and saugeye, your better get your field identification books out...


----------



## Bronzeman (Aug 26, 2006)

This is as rare as they come. Heard about em but never saw one. I'm pretty sure this fish is a Wallasaugereye.


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

Good one. lol


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

there are wallys in SW Oh. CJ puts them into Buck ck and the Mad which eventually puts it into the GMR They also come down from St Marys lk. I've landed them up to 28" in the GMR.TC1


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

there are definitely walleye in these parts. and that looks like one if i ever saw one. nice catch regardless.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Ok, if that is a walleye, what is this I caught a few weeks ago? I have been calling this a walleye but it looks nothing like that fish. I have caught 3 of these this year....(and about 150 Saugeye).


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Bronzeman said:


> This is as rare as they come. Heard about em but never saw one. I'm pretty sure this fish is a Wallasaugereye.


   
Didnt know those were still alive!


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

http://www.kdwp.state.ks.us/content/download/7063/34347/file/


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

thats a walleye too.... Just a little lighter. the saugeye have distinct black spots and a tiny white mark on the tail. The sauger dont have the little white spot on the tail.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats about a 3 pound Saugeye.................Pretty common fish round here


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

Its funny to see how everyone's opinion differs on each fish!! I would have that is a walleye as well but I am sure someone else will disagree! I guess in the end it doesn't really matter because it all boils down to the fact that you were fishing and caught something!!


----------



## BIGHILLBILLY (Jul 29, 2006)

BOTH FISH ARE Walleye'S Without A Doubt! I Caught One Out Of My In Laws Farm Pond And It Had The Same Coloration! I Think It Gets This Way From Living In Such Shallow Weedy Enviroments.


----------

